# Phrag size comparison



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2012)

NYEric asked me to do a photo that shows the various sizes of some of my Phrags, so --
From the left:
besseae, album, schlimii, Eumelia Arias and Peruflora's Spirit.


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 18, 2012)

First of all, beautiful photo. What a great holiday card this would make! :clap:

Second, I love the Peruflora's Spirit now that I have a chance to compare it and see it pulled back a bit. It is lovely!


----------



## Diogo (Jan 18, 2012)

Peruflora's Spirit is huge, beautiful flowers, lovely picture!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 18, 2012)

What a nice group Dot! 
Beautiful photo.


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 18, 2012)

nice photo


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 18, 2012)

The Eumelia has quite a nicely sized pouch!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 18, 2012)

What a wonderful presentation! A great mix of colors and shapes 

Dot, do you culture all of these Phrags the same?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2012)

jjkOC said:


> What a wonderful presentation! A great mix of colors and shapes
> 
> Dot, do you culture all of these Phrags the same?


Pretty much. Although I do try to give kovachii hybrid seedlings and besseae more shade (based on what Tom Kalina recently posted), and the long petaled ones are hanging over the others, so they get a little more light and give some shade to those below.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 18, 2012)

Cool PIC Dot. I favor the schlimii


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2012)

All winners, but one has some extra glitz to me.
Eumelia Arias is a visual arrest.


----------



## koshki (Jan 18, 2012)

What a nice family photo!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 19, 2012)

Love them all!


----------



## Silvan (Jan 19, 2012)

All are gorgeous.. I thought the Eumelia Arias was the size or a tad bigger that the schlimii and I already have one of those..but now I think that I'll be getting one at the next show 
Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 19, 2012)

Excellent comparison pic!!!! Thanks!!! Jean


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 19, 2012)

I love the Eumelia Arias. Great compostition.


----------



## Orchidzrule (Jan 19, 2012)

Beautiful photo and very educational, as well. Thank you so much, Dot! Also thank you to Eric for the suggestion.


----------



## Dido (Jan 19, 2012)

Great comparison thanks for share with us


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2012)

Silvan said:


> I thought the Eumelia Arias was the size or a tad bigger that the schlimii


The Eumelia Arias looks like it wants to snack on the schlimii!


----------



## Hera (Jan 19, 2012)

I keep coming back to this post. What a beautiful picture!


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 19, 2012)

great flowers, great picture


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 19, 2012)

Sweet family portrait!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 20, 2012)

Great photo. Wonderful light.


----------



## John M (Jan 20, 2012)

That is a very cool photo. Thanks Dot!


----------



## emydura (Jan 20, 2012)

Stunning photo Dot. I don't know much about Phrags but that Eumelia Arias is a knock-out.


----------



## Ruth (Jan 20, 2012)

Beautiful Photo and beautiful orchids

Ruth


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2012)

very nice!


----------

